# Stuff and Things > Sports >  United States qualifies for World Cup

## Authentic

The male Yanks are back in the World Cup of soccer for the first time since 2014, taking a hiatus from the tournament in 2018 after failing to qualify.

Italy and Netherlands failed to qualify in 2018 too.

The Dutch are back but the Italians are MIA again.

The American side will play England, Iran, and either Scotland, Wales or Ukraine in group play.

U.S. soccer qualifies for World Cup after loss to Costa Rica - Los Angeles Times

Explained: Why Italy failed to qualify for FIFA World Cup yet again?-Sports News , Firstpost

https://www.ussoccer.com/stories/202...orld-cup-qatar

----------

donttread (04-02-2022),Rutabaga (04-01-2022)

----------


## Neo

America will be playing a proper football team.

----------

Authentic (04-01-2022)

----------


## Authentic

> America will be playing a proper football team.


Well, we play Mexico quite often.

El Tri.

----------


## Neo

> Well, we play Mexico quite often.
> 
> El Tri.


That’s like I used to play football with my two staffies.

----------


## donttread

> The male Yanks are back in the World Cup of soccer for the first time since 2014, taking a hiatus from the tournament in 2018 after failing to qualify.
> 
> Italy and Netherlands failed to qualify in 2018 too.
> 
> The Dutch are back but the Italians are MIA again.
> 
> The American side will play England, Iran, and either Scotland, Wales or Ukraine in group play.
> 
> U.S. soccer qualifies for World Cup after loss to Costa Rica - Los Angeles Times
> ...




Interesting that Ukraine is still playing. I'm not knocking that I just find it interesting

----------

Authentic (04-02-2022)

----------


## Authentic

> Interesting that Ukraine is still playing. I'm not knocking that I just find it interesting


Russia is not. They got banned by FIFA for invading Ukraine.

----------


## Authentic

> That’s like I used to play football with my two staffies.


Are you calling Mexicans dogs?

----------


## Mr. Claws

When they figure a way to make soccer more interesting to watch than paint drying, let me know. Never held any appeal to me.

----------

Authentic (04-02-2022),Big Wheeler (04-02-2022)

----------

